# Dallee Steam Sound Systems?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with a Dallee Steam Sond system? What is your opinion of them? Do they have an acceptable chuff sound?

Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill... I have one steam sound installed. It's not bad. Certainly not like a PHX or Sierra but it makes chuff sound either by voltage or reed switch. It works very well with the new Aristo REVOLUTION and the auxiliary hook ups. Price isn't too bad either. 

Check your email/messages


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bill, I have 3 of them sitting in their box's with no plans to use. They are monophonic sound, in other words when the bell rings or whistle blows the chuffs turn off. There is no way to increase the chuff volumn, the bell and whistle are recorded at a higher volumn so if you raise the chuff you also raise the other two. There responce when questioned about this was if you want the chuff louder in stall a second unit......yea right so now we are at double the price. I also asked Dallee's owner if he plans on a Polyphonic system and he said not any time soon. Jack


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one in my drawer. If you want a hundred dollar board, I like my small scale railway board better. I pulled the dallee out and put in phoenix.


----------

